# connectiong wifi



## nengkya (Feb 27, 2017)

[Ask]

I'm new here to FreeBSD 11. Succed installing, and wifi-connection through installer.

`# ifconfig wlan0` :

```
wlan0: flags=8843<UP, BROADCAST, RUNNING, SIMPLEX, MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
ether ec:08:6b:2a:49:9c
inet6 fe80::ee08:6bff:fe2a:499c%wlan0 prefixlen 64 scopied 0x3
inet 192.168.0.11 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
nd6 options=23<PERFORMNUD, ACCEPT_RTADV, AUTO_LINKLOCAL> media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet MCS mode 11ng
status: associated
ssid flashzone-seamless channell 11 (2462 MHz 11g ht/40-) bssid 14:60:80
```

`# vi /etc/rc.conf` :

```
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
hostname="FreeBSD11"
wlan ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
ifconfig_wlan0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
create_args_wlan0="country ID regdomain APAC"
local_unbound_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"
ifconfig_wlan0="inet 192.168.0.11 netmask 255.255.255.0"
default router="192.168.0.1"
```

`# ping 192.168.0.11` = success.


```
# ping 192.168.0.1
ping: sendto: Host is down
```


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 27, 2017)

With your rc.conf you are issuing this:
`ifconfig_wlan0` with an IP while also using `ifconfig_wlan0=WPA DHCP` setting.
That is incorrect. One setting or the other, Static IP or DHCP.

Here is mine on DHCP
`wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"`

Drop these lines on your rc.conf for DHCP client mode:
`ifconfig_wlan0="inet 192.168.0.11 netmask 255.255.255.0"
default router="192.168.0.1"`

I am pretty sure you don't need these either:
`local_unbound_enable="YES"`
Personally I would drop IPv6 too until you get it working:
`ifconfig_wlan0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"`


----------

